# Hematuria and UTI



## heatherwinters (Mar 19, 2010)

Question one - if you are going to report 599.0 for a UTI and the urinalysis with microscopy also showed Hematuria - is it appropriate to also code 599.7?  The provider has put but on the bill but isnt Hematuria a symptom of a UTI?

Second Question - on a subsequent office visit, the MD performed a urinalysis to make sure that the UTI had resolved, the patient had no active signs or symptoms.  The test was benign - what icd-9 code should be used to report the test since we cannot code resolved problems and there were no active signs/symptoms to use?


----------



## Anna Weaver (Mar 19, 2010)

Both good questions!
My opinion:

#1. Not everyone who has a UTI will have hematuria and not everyone with hematuria will have a UTI, I would code both if there is a question. 

#2. I have always been told to code the reason for the visit/test. If they are doing the UA to make sure  UTI is resolved, I would code the UTI since you don't know it's resolved until you do the test...

I'm sure other's have opinions as well. 
Good luck, looking forward to seeing what other's say.


----------



## rthames052006 (Mar 19, 2010)

Anna Weaver said:


> Both good questions!
> My opinion:
> 
> #1. Not everyone who has a UTI will have hematuria and not everyone with hematuria will have a UTI, I would code both if there is a question.
> ...



I agree with Anna.


----------



## heatherwinters (Mar 19, 2010)

*Thanks*

Thanks


----------

